# Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???



## Spliff (28. Februar 2008)

Habe mir mühsam einen Haufen Gps Koordinaten gesammelt über Wracks um Fehmarn , :q:q, an welchem habt ihr die besten Fänge gemacht und an welchen geht gar nichts !!!!


----------



## Stokker (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

Ich habe im November 2 Wracks gesehen. Eines sass im Boot vor mir und das andere grinste mich morgens im Spiegel immer so frech an.
Nur im Wasser habe ich keine finden können.
Wo sollen die denn liegen ??
Lass mal lesen....


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

hahaha .... :m
keine Ahnung, aber Richtung Tonne 5 gibt es so einige , getestet hab ich adie bisher aber nich so ... #d


----------



## Carptigers (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

Das wird dir mit Sicherheit niemand sagen !!!!
Fahr doch mal an paar Wracks an , dann wirst du es wissen .


----------



## duck_68 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

Titanic


----------



## Fischfabi96 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

Wer ein Kartenplotter mit Echolot hat, ist klar im Vorteil.... 
Viele Wracks sind darauf eingetragen... 

Habe sogar zusätzlich einen Wrackfinder mit an Bord.:vik:

Persönlich finde ich es aber nicht so hammermäßig dort zu angeln.


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

Die meisten in der nähe befindliche Wracks sind versandet und werden meist nur noch von Tauchern bestaunt.
Besser zum "Wrackfischen sind auf jeden Fall Lübecker- und Kieler-Bucht, dort liegen noch große.


----------



## Carptigers (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

Sag doch einfach du willst an die dicken Fische . ^^
Diese sind im Feb. und Juli / August auf den Wracks. 
Meist zwischen Fehmarn und Dänemark .


----------



## Scotti4 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

Hallo, 

so eine Liste mit Wrackdaten haben ich mir auch schon mal zusammengestellt und bin viele rund um Fehmarn abgefahren. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die meisten Positionen eher unbrauchbar sind. Die Wracks sind so zerstört, bzw. versandet, dass bis auf einen kleinen Sandhügel nichts mehr zu finden ist. 

Wie sind denn da Eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß

T.


----------



## makrelen-manu (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

Hallo,
ich hatte auch schon einige Anläufe gestartet. 
Auf dem Echolot konnte man meist nicht viel erkennen. Lediglich an den vielen Hängern und abrissen konnte man erkennen, das man richtig ist.
Gefangen habe ich dort allerdings nichts. Vermutlich sind die meisten Wracks unter einer dicken Schicht von abgerissenen Netzen und Angelschnüren begraben. Dazu kommt meist noch, dass dort draußen eine heftige Strömung u. Wellengang herscht.

Um es kurz zu machen....Ich hab es aufgegeben.


----------



## HD4ever (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*



Fischfabi96 schrieb:


> Habe sogar zusätzlich einen Wrackfinder mit an Bord.:vik:



was ist das denn ???
nen bekannter fährt ab und an zum Wrackangeln richtung DK ...
viele Hänger, aber auch ab und an gewaltige Dorschfänge !


----------



## makrelen-manu (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> was ist das denn ???!



Hallo,
das ist so eine Art Echolot, dass die Merkmale von Wracks beim drüberfahren erkennt und einem dann mitteilt, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass man gerade ein Wrack überfahren hat.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

Moin Jörg, da ich gerade mein Boot restauriere, habe ich auf dem stillen Örtchen meine Kataloge der mir bekannten Versender. Beim SVB aus Bremen habe ich solche Wrackfinder mal bestaunen dürfen. Das sind diese.

Aber für mich zu teuer.


----------



## HD4ever (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

puh ... seh ich genauso ... irgendwann hört der Spaß und das Hobby dann doch mal auf ... :m
danke der Info ! #h


----------



## bacalo (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

Wenn ich für eine Woche im Jahr in und um Heli-Town mein Lebensgefühl "#6wiederherstelle#6", iss´es mir egal, ob das Wrack meinen Pilker für immer festhält oder der Spiegel in der früh zu mir sagt

"verträgst DU die Wahrheit".


----------



## KlickerHH (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

In der Geltinger Bucht liegt ein Deutscher Zerstörer und diverse andere Schiffe.....


----------



## Fletcher 15 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Das beste Wrack um Fehmarn ???*

Moin, hast evtl eine GPS Position von dem Zerstörer
Gruß Kai


----------

